

Making Stone Soup: Establishing a New York State Local Government Data Center  - thebigkick
http://www.albany.edu/polis/research.shtml

======
thebigkick
Thought this was an interesting topic. It is sort of mind boggling to think
there is no central database for NYS (or any other state for that matter).

It's 2013 and we still can't come up with a data retrieval standard for
governments?

Maybe too many players (lawyers and lobbyists to name a few) have too much to
loose if anything changed. Too much transparency?

